# Any News?



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Has a date been picked for the Northeast Summer Rally in Canada this summer?

We're going to need to get passports so I'd like to get that ball rolling?

Any feedback would be great!

Clare


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Clare , are you sure about the passport deal? There has been so much waffling by the DHS about this that I don't know what to believe anymore. Our state legislators are bucking that requirement pretty hard. Travel by land I think is delayed vs travel by air. Let me know what you find out.
I should just go ahead and get mine renewed anyhow seeing as how the stepdaughter lives across the border in the summer.
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The passport issue was lifted a while back, but I think that was only a temp thing. They still want to have this in place; it was simply WAY too much effort to get everyone a passport in the limited time frame that was offered. We got a refund on our fee to expedite the passport for our 2 sons last year when we took them to Cabo.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Clare , are you sure about the passport deal? There has been so much waffling by the DHS about this that I don't know what to believe anymore. Our state legislators are bucking that requirement pretty hard. Travel by land I think is delayed vs travel by air. Let me know what you find out.
> I should just go ahead and get mine renewed anyhow seeing as how the stepdaughter lives across the border in the summer.
> Bob


Tim believes that after dec. 08 everyone will need passports by land, sea or air...I want to get them anyway, just to have

Clare


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Dates ??


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

10-4 on the passports. I was glad I had mine or I never would of gotten out of Alabama


----------

